

Full width or fixed width? - aviswanathan

Pros/cons please
======
mooism2
Assuming you mean web pages, I'd go with neither: use max-width instead. You
avoid forcing people with narrow windows to scroll horizontally, while also
avoiding excessively long lines of text on wide windows.

